# Stranger to OB Global package guidelines… HELP!!



## ssebikari (Apr 2, 2009)

Pse pardon me if the has been discussed before.

Patient is admitted as an inpatient, Pt dx is 642.73 pre-eclampsia ante partum not delivered during episode of care, 648.03DM complic preg.  Provider bills new inpt admit and subsquet inpt visits and discharges patient 4days later.  Patient is back a week later and 59510 is billed by same provider.  Would the inpatient episode be considered part of global period??


----------



## dan528i (Apr 2, 2009)

HI I m NOT an expert, But i don't think you can bill 59510. Sounds like it was a serv. ptn. and if so then the ptn was probably seen by her OB/GYN for regular prenatal care. Then 1 of these physicians will get a denial for services rendered. IF THIS WAS a serv ptn. then u can bill for inp visits and bill for C-sec 59514 and see what happens w/ post-partum. 
Please make sure you get a Confirmation from someone else to verify that this is crrect.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 2, 2009)

*it's not global.*

Yes, the inpatient episode is separately billable.  Look in your CPT book under "Prenatal and Postpartum Visits" they _exclude _medical complications of pregnancy: such as cardiac problems, diabetes, hypertension, toxemia, pre-term labor, etc. 

When you say, patient back a week later...is that when he delivered the baby by C-section? If so, yes, you would bill 59510.


----------



## ssebikari (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, that was helpful......Yes Baby was delivered then (after 1 week).
Oh How I love these forums


----------

